
Camelcamelcamel is livetweeting a physical datacenter move - danjayh
http://camelcamelcamel.com/
======
danjayh
I wonder what kind of bandwidth they're getting with their car (suv?) full of
servers. More seriously, though, wouldn't something like camelcamelcamel be a
perfect candidate for AWS or something similar, thereby preventing headaches
like physically toting servers hundreds of miles?

~~~
L1quid
Last I checked, just one AWS database instance would cost us $20k+/year if we
pre-paid for a reserved instance, and that doesn't include all the usage-based
fees (storage, iops).

And it's only a headache if you dislike spending two days in the car / colo /
car / colo.

------
L1quid
We did indeed live tweet it. Just wanted to keep our users aware of our
movements, and avoid the "camel has died forever" fears.

